

Why Other Electronics Companies Aren't Following Apple's Lead on Factory Audits - lovedrjones
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/02/why-other-electronics-companies-arent-following-apples-lead-on-factory-audits/253691/

======
jbrichter
Summary: they don't want to; there's no good in it for them.

Why is Apple doing this, then? The article suggests high profit margins. I
think it has more to do with the lack of Broadway one man shows about Dell's
or HP's labor practices.

